# Bourbon Pecan Pie



## ghost308 (Aug 12, 2007)

This recipe is one I came pu with myself I hope you all enjoy it.
Bourbon  Pecan Pie 
By Todd Riggs
3 extra-large eggs, lightly beaten
1 cup sugar
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
1 cup  corn syrup lite
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 cup Burbon
1/2 cup white raisens
1 cup whole pecans
1 10-inch pie crust
.Soak raisens over night in bourbon drain and save 1/4 cup bourbon for pie ,mix 2 drinks with the other 1/4 cup  :) , PreHeat oven to 375 F,  Combine eggs, sugar, butter, syrup, vanilla and 1/4 cup bourbon . Mix well . Sprinkle raisens over the bottom of the unbaked pie crust; cover with pecans. Pour filling over raisens and pecans. Bake for 35 to 40 minutes or until a knife inserted halfway between the center and the edge comes out clean. Set aside for at least 30 minutes before cutting. Makes 6 to 8 servings. French Vanilla Cool-Whip tops this pie very well


----------



## smoked (Aug 12, 2007)

that sounds good, although since I don't care for rasins I'd omit them and keep the burbon to 1/4 cup.  What brand of burbon do you use for yours?


----------



## ghost308 (Aug 12, 2007)

Well I've tried several brands and I found out the cheap stuff Old Crow worked best, if your going to ommit the raisens then I'd soak the pecans in the bourbon.


----------



## smoked (Aug 12, 2007)

hummmmm, good idea on the pecans didn't think of that!!!!!  guess this gives me a reason to go to the liquor store!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds good Ghost! Is it okay for kids to eat this?


----------



## chrish (Aug 13, 2007)

That does sound good,  and the pie too


----------



## ghost308 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes it's kid safe , my boys love it , any alcohol in the pie will be cooked out only the bourbon flavor will be left, this is really a very old converted pecan pie recipe crossed with a Kentucky Bourbon Pie aka Kentucky Derby Pie.
The longer you let the raisens soak in the bourbon the stronger the bourbon flavor.I let mine soak over night cause , well I Love Bourbon LOL


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds excellent, I'm adding this one to my arsenal!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds great............Thanks for sharing.


----------



## db bbq (Aug 13, 2007)

Ghost
Sounds good to me!!! I'll use Jack Daniels and soak the raisens and pecans for a (couple) days...That should be pretty tasty
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , We definitly like our bourbon's up here..Even named my German Shorthair "Bourbon"....Yea pretty bad, I know.........I have a varation for this recipe, I make Bourbon pecan SWEET potatoes. I will post recipe in the near future....DB BBQ


----------



## smoked (Aug 13, 2007)

you gotta post that recipe....I don't care for sweet potatoes but the little lady and kids do........heck, with the bourbon in them....I'd be tempted.....I do like them deep fryed like french fries!!!!!!


----------

